# mineral oil enemas



## cicelyak (Aug 25, 2004)

Is using a mineral oil Fleet enema dangerous if done every day or every other day?I have Anismus and Scoliosis, which makes it difficult to pass stool.Any advice?


----------



## bein2004 (Jun 2, 2004)

I do not use mineral oil enemas every day, but am tempted to . Sometimes I reuse the bottles from the ones I buy after cleaning them, but it is hard to be sure the plastic is really clean, especially the nozzle. I just read in the Summer edition of the IFFGD Journal (Ibs magazine) that taking mineral oil by mouth does not keep one from absorbing vitamins. I am going to try a week or so of doing this. Walking Lady p.s. I, too, often have a hard time passing extra hard stools. Hard on hemerroids.


----------



## cicelyak (Aug 25, 2004)

I was wondering if there is any data to show that use of mineral oil enemas can cause harm to the rectal mucosa? I know they work, but are they safe to use?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yeah i wonder about mineral oil too.It dosen't seems to do anything orally,i tried once and nothing happen but maybe on a long term use.But i have read that mineral oil works better by the back door.also,i wonder about a product call Microlax,it is designed especially for the pelvic area. http://www.doctissimo.fr/html/partenariat/...mmunique_01.htm


----------



## bein2004 (Jun 2, 2004)

The summer edition of the Iffgd "magazine" claims that studies show that mineral oil does not keep one from absorbing nutrients from food as was previously thought.


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Mineral oil in any form is dangerous, & not a natural product for any living thing to ingest. FLEET is powerful stuff, & will give you an excellent clean out as is required for colonoscopy, but it is not for regular use because of its sodium content & the possiblity of ongoing dehydration. There can also be a problem for people with heart conditions. Flaxseed oil is natural, & soothes the gut lining as well as helping you to evacuate.


----------



## Italianpet (Oct 19, 2004)

My Doctor told me not to use the oil because of the leakish through out the day. He told to me to use very warm water and it helps very much and it doesn't do any damage.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I consider it,i vomit my inside so bad last nigth because of my lower bowel C and gas.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Italian,do you know the exact water temperature?With a thermometer that would be perfect to ours bowels.   Also,how much quantity of water should we use for a gentle clean?


----------



## Italianpet (Oct 19, 2004)

SpAsMaN, I just used warm water. You know the enema FLEET bottle, I use that and fill it up about 3/4 of the warm water. The Doctor just told me warm and I used a little bit more than warm. For some reason I think in my head it might work better. It works for me when I feel I need to go. It's also a healthier way. What do have to loose, try it and let me know


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Using enemas should always be a last resort. They can cause many problems with your electrolytes, not to mention harming the inside of your rectal vault with the hard plastic insertion device. Try to use natural remedies first like gonowoften suggested above.


----------



## bein2004 (Jun 2, 2004)

Right now , my bowel situation has changed to 3-4 stools a day. It tends to switch like that from C to a sort of D, altho that seldom gets to the liquid stage. Actually, if it would just stay this way and if the upper abdomen burning would go away, I'd be quite content. I am currently trying a celiac diet. Lots of veggies, unprocessed meat, nut butters, and a few more things. Can't use milk products . My particular diet is the SCD diet. Stands for Selected Carbohydrate Diet which is supposed to help with many digestive problems including ibs. I have been on it for about 3 months. Since I have had digestive problems for over 70 years, I don't expect things to get better right away. I am also just beginning to take overitnow's Provex. Cheers, Ruth


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Folks, this thing is safe.


> quote:Mineral oil in any form is dangerous, & not a natural product for any living thing to ingest.


*False.* *Mineral oil is entirely safe.* It also happens to be a natural product. While natural products are just as likely to be dangerous as non-natural ones, this one is not.


> quote:Flaxseed oil is natural, & soothes the gut lining as well as helping you to evacuate.


Flaxseed oil does*not* help you evacuate. It is just absorbed along with any other food oil. (To my knowledge there isn't any hard evidence it "soothes" the gut lining, either.)


----------

